# Albino Cory Help!



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

The last few days, my 1 albino cory seems to have become less active...he just sits around on rocks all day where as the other 2 are moving all the time. He has turned a pale, white-ish colour...mainly in the face area!








Any idea whats wrong?


----------



## hacket (Sep 18, 2007)

How old is the fish?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, ive only had him about 1 month and he is not that big so i wouldnt say he was old. He is about 1.5 inches.


----------



## wifishman (Jun 25, 2008)

how do your peramiters test? this is in your ten gal right


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

If he isnt moving and is bright white now check if he still has eyes. When my albino BN died it didnt even start decomposing and I didnt notice it was dead for like 3 days maybe you have the same problem I've had an albino cory die and not breakdown.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, well my water parameters are fine and yes he did have eyes, he did move but like every 10 minutes. He died the other day


----------

